# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] [Games] 4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр

## patronx

*4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр* 


*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: пиратка
*Язык интерфейса*:Multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*: 4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр

4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр
«Четыре игры в одной» – само по себе звучит неплохо. «Четыре всемирно известных компьютерных хита в одном комплекте» – звучит уже гораздо лучше. Всеми любимые пасьянсы «Косынка», «Паук» и «Солитер», а также бессмертная головоломка «Сапёр» – в твоём смартфоне – звучит просто потрясающе! Теперь всегда можно убить рабочий день и просто интересно проводить время! Великолепная графика и дизайн, разнообразие режимов и вариантов игры, приправленные стильным звуковым сопровождением, выступают здесь как приятное дополнение к безупречному игровому процессу.

*Особенности:*
- Четыре всеми любимые игры – в одном сборнике;
- Приятная музыка и красивая графика;
- Удобное и простое управление;
- Подробная статистика для каждой игры;
- Увлекательный игровой процесс;


Скачать:
Play googl 4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр
Rapidshare 4 в 1: Пасьянсы и Сапёр

----------

